# Pro Aquatics Wet / Dry



## PSmithAZ (Aug 12, 2007)

Anyone know if this looks like a good filter? PRO CLEAR AQUATICS PRO 200 WET/DRY FILTER w/PREFILTER - 

http://www.futurepets.com/cgi-bin/FULLPRES.exe?PARTNUM=ACA207003


would be putting this on a 125 gal tank


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ps:

I do not have experience with Pro Clear Wet/Dry but I may can provide some input based on my wet/dry experience and a review of the Manufacturer's literature for the Pro Clear Wet/Dry.

1) IMHO even the Pro 300 will not provide sufficient sump capacity for a 125G tank. A general rule of thumb is that the capacity of the sump should be 1/3 of the capacity of the tank.

2) I could not find a photograph of the prefilter. I would presume that this prefilter is intended to contain the mechanical filtration media.
(IMHO this would be similar to purchasing "a pig in a poke".)

3) I could not ascertain if the water level in the sump can be set by the user.
This feature is critical as you will want the air volume in the sump (ie. the volume between the water surface and sump overflow) to be 1.5 times the volume of water in the tank between the steady state tank operating water surface and the bottom of the intake weir.
This feature is very important in order to prevent an overflow of the sump when, for whatever reason, the pump is not running.

4) I have no experience with Eugene Danner pumps but I do have experience with Iwaki pumps and can recommend them.

5) Please note (IMHO) that a minimum 8x/hour return rate will be necessary for the pump if the proposed stocking density for the 125G is approximately the same as the current stocking density for your existing 55G. This pumping rate will create excessive turbulence in your tank without "some type" of energy dissipation of the return flow.

6) Have you ever considered custom fabricating a wet/dry filter. This custom fabrication would probably be less expensive than a prefabricated wet/dry filter. This fabrication could be customized for your tank, stand, etc.

TR

BTW:
IMHO wet/dry "is the only way to go" for a 125G tank but the operating and flow processes are critical for your ease of maintenance, the efficiency of the wet/dry filter and preventing "disaster handling".


----------

